# LAMP unter Suse 8



## mgd-one (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne einen Apache mit PHP und MySQL auf einem Suse Linux 8 aufsetzen. Es soll ein Projekt für die Schule werden. Mein Lehrer will unbedigt das ich es mit Yast mache. Irgendwie finde ich aber kein gutes Tutorial dafür.

Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial das auch von einem Anfänger wie mir verstanden werden kann und auch umgesetzt werden kann?

MfG mgd-one

P.S. Wenn ihr gute Begründungen habt, warum man es nicht mit Yast machen sollte immer her damit. Wenn ich eine gute Begründung abliefern kann dann is der Lehrer bereit mir zu erlauben es auch ohne Yast zu machen.


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mgd-one _
> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte gerne einen Apache mit PHP und MySQL auf einem Suse Linux 8 aufsetzen. Es soll ein Projekt für die Schule werden. Mein Lehrer will unbedigt das ich es mit Yast mache. Irgendwie finde ich aber kein gutes Tutorial dafür.
> ...



Weil ob yast oder nicht, keine Rolle spielt. Yast setzt auch nur auf RPM auf.

Was dein Lehrer wohl will, ist das die Software sich problemlos deeinstallieren lässt, was mit 
selbstkompiliertem eher schlecht aussieht.

Du kannst deinem Leherer von mir ausrichten, wenn der Linux Rechner einen Lehreffekt erziehlen soll, dann ist yast eine Falsche Wahl, da dieses tool nur auf SuSE Linux verfügbar ist.
Der Lerneffekt währe höher wenn mann sich bei der Installation, nebenbei auch mit entweder dem darunter liegenden RPM beschäftigen muss, oder aber sich mit der Frage auseinandersetzen muss, wie mann Abhängigkeiten auflöst bei einer manuellen installation.

Dennoch *ist* der deeinstallationsaufwand höher wenn aus den Sourcen kompiliert wird. Auch und trotz checkinstall.
Du kannst aber weiterhin erzählen, das yast nicht nötig ist, da dieser letztendlich auch nur rpm aufruft, dann kannst du gleich das SuSE RPM für den Apache und PHP nehmen und per Hand und rpm -Uhv apache|php.rpm installieren, und dabei auch die Abhängigkeiten auflösen und lernen, was denn alles für den Apache benötgit wird.

PS: Tutorials für rpm findest du unter:
$ info rpm
bzw 
$ man rpm


----------

